# Antique Illinois Anyone Know More? Still Works Perfectly



## NickNewb002 (Jan 9, 2009)

I recieved this pocket watch for christmas and know very little. I found a sheet of paper with these specs on it but am unsure if its for this watch. Jewels 17/ Size 18 descrip : gold filled O.F.

Move #243301



















Thank You,

Nick


----------



## NickNewb002 (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone know anything?


----------



## sompting jon (Dec 9, 2008)

A pic of the movement might help a bit and a clearer one of the name on the dial


----------



## NickNewb002 (Jan 9, 2009)

I cannot find out how to open the watch. Assistance with this would be nice too. Thanks.


----------



## NickNewb002 (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## sompting jon (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry i wasn't paying attention to the title but here is a bit of a link ,i just googled the name.

http://www.antique-pocket-watch.com/illino...cket-watch.html

Look around the edge and see if there is a small depression that you can get you nail or a thin dare i say knife into and the back should pop off if it is a snap on back, or open if hinged. have a look first to see if there are any hinges present, some pocket watches will open at the back while others will open out of the front or both

I hope this helps a bit

sorry i forgot try pushing the crown (winder) down this might pop it open


----------



## NickNewb002 (Jan 9, 2009)

was able to open it

Move number 4797403

19 jewels

Illinois Watch Co. Time King










Elgin Giant Watch Case Co.

10k gold filled

Double Stock

<Giant>

7177041


----------



## NickNewb002 (Jan 9, 2009)

I would love anyones comments or expertise. It also says adjusted 3 positions inside of it, anyone know what this means?


----------



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi Nick,

Your watch is a size 12, 19 jewel, grade 407 made in 1926 by the Illinois Watch Co. a total of 5,360 movements were made. It is adjusted to 3 positions has a double roller escapement and a micrometric regulator.


----------



## NickNewb002 (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry for my ignorance but what does grade mean? and any idea of its value?


----------



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

Nick,

All grade means it was the difference between the amount of jewels and adjustments, eg. some of the Illinois size 12â€™s grades.

11 jewels unadjusted grade 401

15 jewels unadjusted grade 403

17 jewels unadjusted grade 404

17 jewels adjusted grade 405

19 jewels adjusted 3 positions grade 407

As for value the best way to check your watch is go on to eBay USA. type in Illinois under. Jewelry & Watches, Watches. and you will get a good idea what your watch is worth in dollars.


----------

